# Faster student visa processing in New Zealand announced



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A Memorandum of Understanding signed by Immigration New Zealand and Education New Zealand will improve visa processing times for international students wanting to study in New Zealand, it is claimed. International students who use a New Zealand Specialist Agent (NZSA) will have their visa applications processed within 10 working days, according to Immigration New Zealand. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Faster student visa processing in New Zealand announced...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

